# Carbon Fiber Antenna



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

looks better than stock


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

This item is for aesthetic purposes only

So, does that mean, if you install it, you're not gonna get any radio, unless your close to the station?

I like it... But, would like to get that part cleared up... Sharkfin is nice.. but 80 bucks?


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Well i haven't listened to the radio since i bought the car i just use a flash drive or my phone and i hate the stock antenna.

What's $80? It's $10.


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Honestly, i am not sure if the radio will still work or not. I guess i will find out when it comes and i will let you know. I like the sharkfin but it goes on with adhesive this one just twists on with a screw.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Since my car is white, thats the color i ordered, so we'll see.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

DylanModz said:


> Well i haven't listened to the radio since i bought the car i just use a flash drive or my phone and i hate the stock antenna.
> 
> What's $80? It's $10.


If you don't use the radio just unscrew the antenna and leave it off, cost zip, completely reverseable at no cost.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The VG $80 shark fin includes a fractal antenna to replace the mast. Reception is quite good.


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If you don't use the radio just unscrew the antenna and leave it off, cost zip, completely reverseable at no cost.


Yeah, but i like the look.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

Aussie said:


> If you don't use the radio just unscrew the antenna and leave it off, cost zip, completely reverseable at no cost.


thats what i did! k:


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Got it in the mail today. 

Will post a pic later.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Mine came today as well.. Lots of extra parts and different screws....


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

And as a follow up.. I did not see any change at all for reception by using this new antenna. So, I'm fairly happy with it.

As I was just doing a search for stubby antenna, I found this website..

Stubby Antenna - Buy the coolest short stubby antenna for your car

Seems they have all types of short antenna... And at a good price... Only downside, lots of reviews are about reception...


----------



## DylanModz (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks good! I have a white Cruze and got the black one. It looks like that white isn't the same shade as the car so i am glad i went with black. When you installed the antenna you used the smallest screw right?


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

DylanModz said:


> Looks good! I have a white Cruze and got the black one. It looks like that white isn't the same shade as the car so i am glad i went with black. When you installed the antenna you used the smallest screw right?


yea, and didn't use any of those other peices.. Actually, the White is just a bit whiter than the car color.. The camera just didn't do it right.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks better than the OEM version, but I do love my VG ant.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> And as a follow up.. I did not see any change at all for reception by using this new antenna. So, I'm fairly happy with it.
> 
> As I was just doing a search for stubby antenna, I found this website..
> 
> ...


Some of those are pull out antennas so be careful when you order. 



Aussie SRi-V said:


> Looks better than the OEM version, but I do love my VG ant.


I just hate the long wait for them. I might end up doing this mod instead.


----------

